# Picked up 3 more new clown loaches



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Here are the new guys I managed to get......More on order of course already...
Sorry about the crappy pics....


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

HOw quickly do they grow AK?
Im thinking if I start a 55 planted tank 2-3 would be a good addition.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

notaverage said:


> HOw quickly do they grow AK?
> Im thinking if I start a 55 planted tank 2-3 would be a good addition.


Very slow growers man-Thats why the high demand of price for the bigger specimens...


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Really. I have NEVER seen anything larger then 1-2 inches.
What do they go for at say 5-6 inches?
I know your area is probably much more expensive.
I will have to look around here in NJ.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

notaverage said:


> Really. I have NEVER seen anything larger then 1-2 inches.
> What do they go for at say 5-6 inches?
> I know your area is probably much more expensive.
> I will have to look around here in NJ.


I'm getting them at a steal for $40 to $60 a pop...A 6 inch specimen can easily command $75 to $100 a piece...The specimens I have been posting recently are from the 6 to 8 inch range.....I even picked up three of them with oddball patterns that command an even higher pricetag than the normal patterns......









I have seen packs being sold lately that are proibably 4 loaches that are roughly 4 to 6 inch range going for well over the $225 mark...


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Wow,
That is interesting.
I wonder how they breed. Anything like Cory Cats?
I knew they are fairly difficult.

Cant wait to see the oddball patterns.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

notaverage said:


> Wow,
> That is interesting.
> I wonder how they breed. Anything like Cory Cats?
> I knew they are fairly difficult.
> ...


Breeding is non existant in the home aquarium without introduceing hormones that is.....

I'll post pics of my oddballs later on today for ya...


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Really is that how it works. I never knew that. I have read Cory cats will but its difficult


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

notaverage said:


> Really is that how it works. I never knew that. I have read Cory cats will but its difficult


So I have read anyhow.....Some guys I believe from Japan are breeding them that way....Other than that-I have not heard about them breeding...


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

nice one ak in the uk a 12" one will cost around £125 and half that for a 6"


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

lewis said:


> nice one ak in the uk a 12" one will cost around £125 and half that for a 6"


Nice-
I'd easily pay that for a 12 inch specimen...


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Yeah but that is about $250 in US currency!

That isnt a good deal. 
Its more expensive in the UK.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

notaverage said:


> *Yeah but that is about $250 in US currency*!
> 
> That isnt a good deal.
> Its more expensive in the UK.


Once again-I wouldn't think twice at them prices for a 12 inch one....6 inch though-They could keep them at them prices


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Man you are a clown loach fanatic. I love the three I got from pedro. I am thinking about setting up a 75g or so and having a community tank again. With around 10 or more loaches. That probably wont happen though til after I move in August. Anyways nice looking loaches, how do you have now? 
Biz


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I believe PFK had information on them being bred in the home aquarium.

http://www.loaches.com/loaches-in-books-ma...anville-hammond
http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/...?article_id=556
http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/...m.php?news=1429
http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/...m.php?news=1633

That having been said, the one claim is unsubstantiated, at best, another seems to not have come to fruition, a third was done by hormones, and a final one seems to have been accidental and is unsubstantiated as well (but not as controversial!!!)


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

How about them updated pics in the tank?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Biznas Man said:


> How about them updated pics in the tank?


You wont see much right now--I moved them from the 90 gal back to the 125.....Once it's redone again-I will post new pics...


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Over a 100 dang thats a lot. Can't wait to see though once that day arrives. 
Biz


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Biznas Man said:


> Over a 100 dang thats a lot. Can't wait to see though once that day arrives.
> Biz


I'm stock piling all I can man....It will take some time though to reach the numbers I want....But in due time...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Cute little buggars! One of few fish that actually prefer each others company...gotta love that.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I have a couple living with my rhom...they are about 4" and really nice fish!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

SERRAPYGO said:


> I have a couple living with my rhom...they are about 4" and really nice fish!


How they working out with the big guy----I was gonna try them with my piraya-But dont want to risk a $40 meal...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I started with 3...and one was gone the first day. There is a learning curve in that tank...if you make it past the first day or two....you are usually ok. When I got them they were about 3". They have been with him for over a year and seem to be doing fine. I have never seen him pay them any attention.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I started with 3...and one was gone the first day. There is a learning curve in that tank...if you make it past the first day or two....you are usually ok. When I got them they were about 3". They have been with him for over a year and seem to be doing fine. I have never seen him pay them any attention.


Appreciate the info-If I can obtain some cheaper one's I might just try this out eventually...
I got almost 30 of them now living with my huge eel and a 7 to 8 inch female dovii...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Are you in the market for a large male dovii?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Are you in the market for a large male dovii?


Um-Hell yeah I am-


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Those pics of them in their new tank look GREAT!

Oh wait you still havent posted any...haha...any updates?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

notaverage said:


> Those pics of them in their new tank look GREAT!
> 
> :gringringrin:Oh wait you still havent posted any...haha...any updates?


Smartass









I have not transfered them yet back to the 90 gal-I got my RD/Midas in their and she is in breeding mode-Not wise to switch the tank yet...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Oh, that should be fun...CAs in breeding mode = big splash if you try to net them, or do anything near the tank...yikes.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> Oh, that should be fun...CAs in breeding mode = big splash if you try to net them, or do anything near the tank...yikes.


Yeah-She is being quite the beaver lately....Been trying to breed her for awhile now-But she wont take to any tank mates either....Beats the hell out of them....Even tried the more aggressive species..And still nothing......









Needless to say she is solo right now....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> Are you in the market for a large male dovii?


Um-Hell yeah I am-
[/quote]
I have a wild caught dovii that is in the range of 12"-13" and probably 3"-4" wide. I am trying to downsize so I want him to go to a good home if I let him go. Nick knows about this guy...he is a football. I would say he is probably the nicest dovii I have ever seen. I am still not 100% sure I want to part with this guy....but send me a pm if you are interested and we can talk about it.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

LOL-
PM sent...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Clown Loaches are awesome addition to any tank.
They did freak me out the first time I got some, thought they were dead
when I came and saw a few of them on there side.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> Clown Loaches are awesome addition to any tank.
> They did freak me out the first time I got some, thought they were dead
> when I came and saw a few of them on there side.


Yes they are Sir-
I got over 30 of them now ranging from 3 to 8 inch in length.......They do manage to cram into some small spaces and sit at weird angles from time to time.....But I love em....


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> Clown Loaches are awesome addition to any tank.
> They did freak me out the first time I got some, thought they were dead
> when I came and saw a few of them on there side.


Yes they are Sir-
I got *over 30 *of them now ranging from 3 to 8 inch in length.......They do manage to cram into some small spaces and sit at weird angles from time to time.....But I love em....
[/quote]
Damn !!!
Once I get my tank up and running, I got to get me a few.
Theyre awesome when they group up. They are a bit pricey though


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> Clown Loaches are awesome addition to any tank.
> They did freak me out the first time I got some, thought they were dead
> when I came and saw a few of them on there side.


Yes they are Sir-
I got *over 30 *of them now ranging from 3 to 8 inch in length.......They do manage to cram into some small spaces and sit at weird angles from time to time.....But I love em....
[/quote]
Damn !!!
Once I get my tank up and running, I got to get me a few.
Theyre awesome when they group up. They are a bit pricey though
[/quote]

For sure get ya some man-----
I was getting the bigger guys(6 to 8 inch) at around the $40 to $60 range....So not too bad-But enough to sink a mini fortune into them.....But well worth it I must say...


----------

